# Coil Master's new Ultrasonic Cleaner



## Alex (12/5/16)

Coil Master's new Ultrasonic Cleaner 
submitted 15 hours ago by dupedgg



http://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-ultrasonic-cleaner

*Here are some pictures of the Coil Master Ultrasonic Cleaner:*



*Product Description:*

The Coil Master Ultrasonic Cleaner is a powerful device that gently cleans your vaping-related products such as RTA, RDA, RBA, metal atomizer parts, screws, drip tips, etc. The tank holds up to 600ml of water. Using powerful ultrasonic energy it sweeps away dirt, dust, and grime quickly and easily.

*Features:*


Can use tap water for cleaning
Practical and classic design
3 minute auto shut-off
Moisture-proofed and anti-corrosion PCB, more durable
CE, FCC, RoHS testing approval
Specialized for cleaning RTA, RDA, RBA, metal atomizer parts, screws, o-rings, glass tanks, drip tips, etc.


*Links:*

http://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-ultrasonic-cleaner

http://www.coil-master.net

https://www.facebook.com/coilmasternet

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (12/5/16)

At the price of $30, who wants to take my money???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

I have one exactly like that. It's stupid. I have to get up every 3 minutes to restart the thing. It's packed away somewhere. I'll be buying one that can do at least 30mins next time.
Sorry @Alex , this is not aimed at you. I'm just giving my personal experience with these 3minute UC's. They really are (for me) a waste of money.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Nightwalker (12/5/16)




----------



## method1 (12/5/16)

So coil master slapped their logo on a common garden variety USC? 

Looks identical to the first one I bought on Bidorbuy for R350, the one that died after a few weeks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

Exactly!


----------



## Nightwalker (12/5/16)

Well they are known for quality stuff. Let's see


----------



## method1 (12/5/16)

I'll eat my istick 50 if this isn't just a rebranded generic USC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well they are known for quality stuff. Let's see



I wouldn't say that... I have 2 Coil Master 521's and both are buggered!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wouldn't say that... I have 2 Coil Master 521's and both are buggered!


Whaaat. Nooo.


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

Mine is also buggered. Waaayyy off with the readings compare to my DNA200. I don't trust the reading on it. I still use my old Eleaf ohms reader.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wouldn't say that... I have 2 Coil Master 521's and both are buggered!


How did they break? 
Mine is a month old.
I really don't want to stroke it or sing it a lullaby to keep it operational as it's bloody useful!


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> How did they break?
> Mine is a month old.
> I really don't want to stroke it or sing it a lullaby to keep it operational as it's bloody useful!



Both of them just stopped seeing the atties...


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both of them just stopped seeing the atties...


Job for @Genosmate to fix the 510?

The 510 does seem wonky and I do try not to tighten attys too much.
Might find a use for the fat daddy v5 that leaks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both of them just stopped seeing the atties...



Probably the hot glue they use on the inside to hold things together has given way, and the wire has broken off the 510 as Christos hinted. Try to unscrew the thing and take a pic.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Alex said:


> Probably the hot glue they use on the inside to hold things together has given way, and the wire has broken off the 510 as Christos hinted. Try to unscrew the thing and take a pic.



Roger that @Alex will do... I will see if I can find a screwdriver tomorrow and take it apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Smokescreen... a screwdriver didn't help... it has hex screws... no problem I have some of them too! 

Wow those are the thinnest wires I have ever seen in an electronic device! Sheeezzz... all looks OK so I put it back together and now it works again?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Smokescreen... a screwdriver didn't help... it has hex screws... no problem I have some of them too!
> 
> Wow those are the thinnest wires I have ever seen in an electronic device! Sheeezzz... all looks OK so I put it back together and now it works again?
> View attachment 54048



Hey, at least it's "working"! 
I tried that with my USC, unfortunately didn't work after being put back together again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (12/5/16)

I'm surprised at how messy the wiring is on the inside. I'm not an electronic expert by any stretch but even the projects I build does not look like that on the inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Smokescreen... a screwdriver didn't help... it has hex screws... no problem I have some of them too!
> 
> Wow those are the thinnest wires I have ever seen in an electronic device! Sheeezzz... all looks OK so I put it back together and now it works again?
> View attachment 54048


Well it's a thumbs up for a v5 fat daddy.
Will fit perfectly on there if the 510 ever kaks out again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Smokescreen... a screwdriver didn't help... it has hex screws... no problem I have some of them too!
> 
> Wow those are the thinnest wires I have ever seen in an electronic device! Sheeezzz... all looks OK so I put it back together and now it works again?
> View attachment 54048


The thin wiring looks like it's for the switch and the lights.
The battery and 510 wires look decent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (13/5/16)

When it comes to UC's you get what you pay for. $30 is low end gear. Closer to $100 commercial duty is excellent for vaping. $200-$300 is way over kill for our uses.

Some of the frills are wanted, some are not or at least so you have a choice to use them or not. For example, a heater for aging liquids is not, whereas a 30 minute timer is very desirable for the same as the bath will not over heat room temperature water all the way up to the maximum you want so you don't cook your liquids.

I've had my commercial duty for over 2.5 years, it has seen a lot of use aging liquids and cleaning vape gear and is still as good as new. Cost me just under $100 back then, they are less than that now from Amazon.

*iSonic P4810 Commercial Ultrasonic Cleaner*

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/16)

Spydro said:


> When it comes to UC's you get what you pay for. $30 is low end gear. Closer to $100 commercial duty is excellent for vaping. $200-$300 is way over kill for our uses.
> 
> Some of the frills are wanted, some are not or at least so you have a choice to use them or not. For example, a heater for aging liquids is not, whereas a 30 minute timer is very desirable for the same as the bath will not over heat room temperature water all the way up to the maximum you want so you don't cook your liquids.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm a firm believer when it comes to tools. Always go for the industrial version.


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both of them just stopped seeing the atties...



Oh no, this is bad news about CoilMaster
I was thinking of getting one of these tab things to build coils on, read them and fire them
Was thinking of the CoilMaster one instead of the Geekvape one because it seemed to be heavier
Now this.

Looks like my little two-year old Sigelei ohm meter will have to continue being the sole independent ohm reader for longer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/5/16)

Silver said:


> Oh no, this is bad news about CoilMaster
> I was thinking of getting one of these tab things to build coils on, read them and fire them
> Was thinking of the CoilMaster one instead of the Geekvape one because it seemed to be heavier
> Now this.
> ...


Mine is so going strong @Silver. Hang in there as it's still a young one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/5/16)

lol, new ultrasonic leaner.... ROFLMAO

That is one of these ama cheap cheap ones that they just went and stuck their brand on it...


----------

